
Cubic SDR – Cross-Platform Software-Defined Radio Application - MrBra
http://www.cubicsdr.com
======
Veratyr
Worth noting that while it's cross-OS, it's not cross-SDR. At the moment it
only supports RTL-SDR. If you have a HackRF or Airspy or the like you're out
of luck.

Definitely cool though, it's great to see work on something nicer than Gqrx
that'll actually run on platforms other than Windows.

~~~
cjcliffe
Progress for all devices is currently being made on the "soapysdr-support"
branch -- which should now work with everything supported by GrOsmoSDR plus my
new SDRPlay driver and additional modules like Ettus USRP and BladeRF supplied
by pothosware. SoapySDR supports using any of these device remotely over a
network as well and SoapyRemote has reached a usable state.

